# Duda proyecto: Temporizador de luces de posición



## superdog13 (May 19, 2012)

Bueno, he estado mirando los proyectos que se encuentran por el foro, y este me llamó la atención.

Antes que nada, dejo el link de la página del proyecto y el diagrama eléctrico del mismo:

Temporizador de luces de posición







Ahora, las dudas que tengo son:

Los 12V pueden provenir de una cantidad N de pilas (AA,AAA,cuadradas,redondas,etc.) o debe manejarse de alguna forma con la batería del vehículo ???

La iluminación se maneja a través de qué dispositivo ??? De los bombillos propios del vehículo o son externos ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

superdog13 dijo:


> Ahora, las dudas que tengo son:
> 
> Los 12V pueden provenir de una cantidad N de pilas (AA,AAA,cuadradas,redondas,etc.) o debe manejarse de alguna forma con la batería del vehículo ???
> 
> La iluminación se maneja a través de qué dispositivo ??? De los bombillos propios del vehículo o son externos ???


 
1) - De la propia batería

2) - De las propias luces (bajas) del automovil.

Saludos !


----------



## superdog13 (May 19, 2012)

Y, el pulsador a dónde iría ???

Para qué se usa el interruptor en los focos del vehículo ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

El pulsador , lo ponés donde mas te gusta.

El uso , es para que te deje las luces encendidas unos largos segundos , eso te permitiría ver en el garage aunque ya lo hayas cerrado.

Lo dice en el link que vos mismo pusiste : Temporizador de luces de posición

Saludos !


----------



## superdog13 (May 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El pulsador , lo ponés donde mas te gusta.



  

No, me refiero a que este pulsador es el que activa el circuito, no ???
Si es así, debe ir colocado en un lugar estratégico, o eso creo 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El uso , es para que te deje las luces encendidas unos largos segundos , eso te permitiría ver en el garage aunque ya lo hayas cerrado.



Pero, para qué el interruptor ???
O mejor dicho, cómo se activa el interruptor ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

El otro es el interruptor original del vehículo


----------



## superdog13 (May 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El otro es el interruptor original del vehículo



  

Pequeño detalle que pasé por alto  

En cuanto al pulsador, de qué forma debe activarse ???
En el link dice que al sentir presión (cosa obvio, no ???  ) pero al momento de abrir la puerta, qué tipo de presión (o de qué modo) debe ser activado ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

superdog13 dijo:


> En cuanto al pulsador,* de qué forma debe activarse* ???


 
Con el dedo


----------



## Bruno nicolas albani (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola que tal? Me gusto mucho tu proyecto! Me seria muy util con un excepción! Yo quería aplicarlo a mi vehículo pero para ser activado con el bloqueo o apertura de mi alarma. Como aplicaría usted esta reforma? Obviamente mi alarma realiza dos destellos pero de mis balizas. Mi idea era puentear esta salida con tu circuito temporizador. Como me recomendás que lo realice?


----------

